# Playing chaos Daemons, need rule clarification



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

I play a Daemon army, and am new to Warhammer fantasy and 40K. The other night a friend of mine and I played our first fantasy game. He's is still pretty new to the game as well. Anyways I was just wondering if someone could varify/clarify a couple questions/rules.

1) In the game I upgraded my Khorne Herald to a Battle standard bearer with the Banner of Hellfire. Its a level/power 5 spell which can be used durring the magic phase, it effects enemy's within 12" and can also effect units in CC. Can I use this, if this banner bearer/unit is in CC? Same question with my Nurgle herald when he has staff of nurgle?

2) My opponent had a wizard on top of a stegadon/monstor + crew (lizardmen army). Can the caster cast durring the magic phase if he is in CC?

Thats, all . We just couldn't find the answer in the book at that moment...thought I'd get your input.

Thanks, Swann


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

you can fire the banner as it isn't a missile attack same thing with the other wizard the area of affect spells work but won't work on units ingaged in combat but it will usually say if it can or not

hope this helps


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

so magic based attacks can be used while in CC , is what your saying. The spell does say it effects other units in CC.


Thanks


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If its a magic missile it cannot be cast into or out of combat but magic in general is fine, slightly dodgy on spells that say they need LoS (since you will normally only be able to see the unit in combat) but Franko is right, most spells will statew that they can't be used if you're in combat.


----------

